# He told us he has been retired so long...



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

...that the only way he can remember who he worked for is when he reads the company name on his pension check when he takes it to the bank.

After one of the guys laughed and reminded him he was the oldest of our retiree coffee appreciation table, I told him that I heard he was so old that the first candidate he voted for as president was now one of the dead presidents on our folding money. 

All jokes aside this dude is in his mid 80s and still makes it for the 530 breakfast call. How old is the oldest retiree you know still pretty much holding to the schedule they did when the left the rat race?


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

I know about a half a dozen in their late 70s still going hard. my mother walked up to 4 miles a day into her mid to later 80s. lived until 92.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

My Father-In-Law worked for the local gas company. He retired when he was 55 - had enough time in for a pension and they gave him an early retirement incentive which included health insurance.

He lived to be 83.

Not many people working now will retire with a pension - most pensions have been replaced with 401K's - so there is no guaranteed check and no guarantee you won't outlive your money.

And if you want to retire early, most places don't cover health insurance until you reach 65, so you are required to pay it on your own.

I'm only 48, so figure I have another 19 -20 years before I can retire. (Just about the time SS will have no money at all.)


----------



## DaveNay (Nov 25, 2012)

My wife's grandmother is 94 and still drives herself to church.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

My Grandparents. They kept the same schedule, breakfast at 4am... right up until they died at 94 and 93.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

One of our friends is 102 years old. About three years ago he gave up his volunteer position with the Red Cross. His wife is, I think, 98 years old. The wife is not doing so well, now using a wheel chair. The husband watches out for her. They live in a retirement apartment complex and all look out for each other. They are so lucky to still have each other.


----------

